

Ask HN: Easiest way to add membership to a site? - danaw

I&#x27;m looking to add membership functionality to a project and am curious what people out there use.<p>In particular, I&#x27;m looking for a simple way to allow members to choose from a selection of plans that I define. In addition, it would provide membership management tools, user flows for upgrading&#x2F;downgrading&#x2F;cancellation, dealing with expired cards and other common functions.<p>Doesn&#x27;t need to do it all but if prefer not to have to write everything myself if possible.<p>Thanks for any suggestions or ideas.
======
elleferrer
[http://www.s2member.com/](http://www.s2member.com/) for WordPress.

~~~
danaw
Anything not specific to wordpress?

------
thenomad
aMember is very good. [http://www.amember.com/](http://www.amember.com/) .
I've used it both as a user and admin on a couple of sites now.

